# Okuma Saltwater Fishing Reel CL 300L CLASSIC



## xfreemanx (Oct 26, 2006)

I am planning to get some conventional outfit to handle bigger game. I don't it to cost me an arm and a leg. Any thoughts on the Okuma Saltwater Fishing Reel CL 300L CLASSIC?

Can I use this reel for saltwater pier and surffishing and trolling?


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I would not reccommend the classic as it has a graphite spool. I ordered one because Okuma's catalogue said it had a metal spool. Contacted Okuma and they replaced it with a Convector. Catalogue was misprinted. The The convector is a good reel. If you want to go one better the Catalina is fantastic. Prices: Convector about $80 and under. Catalina about $119 and under.

Good luck

Jimmy


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a good suggestion, the Convector comes in different sizes and configuration. The CV -20C is about the size of a Penn 525, and has a "graphite" frame, and an alum. spool. A very easy reel to mag with fixed magnets. They start at around $60.00, and the Catalinas have a one piece machined alum frame , and are almost a mirror of the Convector. They start at around $100.00. Both have large gears and strong drags

I have a fixed mag Convector CV-20C, which I magged myself. I can cast probably just as far as my Penn 525 Mag on the rods I use. ...nomadfl


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I magged my Convector 45C and it is also fantastic for casting in the surf. I can cast it about 120+ yards and I have lousy technique. When magging most okuma's it has to be done on the gear side. You can't go wrong with any type of fishing that you were asking about with these reels.

Jimmy


----------

